# iPhone or BlackBerry?



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

After 3 years I think it may be time for a new phone. My BlackBerry Pearl is on it's last leg. :Cry: It's been a great phone and I love the email service but accessing the web is slow and not really easy. My husband has an iPhone and LOVES it, he's a Apple fan and a techie so I trust his judgement on these things but wonder if I'll really use all of the apps on the iPhone.

Does anyone have any insight? Perhaps you've had both and can give me your opinion.

***When DH got his iPhone he was so enamored with it I told him I was going to get a t-shirt that said "I"M AN APP!" so he'd pay more attention to me!:biggrin1:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Ann- I am thinking of trying something new too. Our contract will expire in a couple of months. I just love having a real keyboard on my blackberry and I dont want to give that up!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

The iPhone has a full keyboard but it's a touch screen. I didn't like it when I had longer nails but now that I keep them short it's no problem for me. I have an iTouch iPod, I got Gavin's when he got his iPhone, and I like that. 

The iPhone plan will cost more and I'm cheap! Well...not really, I just like to spend my $$$ on other stuff! Like dogs!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Ann I agree 100%
I am interested in changing phones as well


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't have any experience with the blackberry, but I LOVE my Iphone. I held out for a long time in getting one because I really didn't think it was necessary, but now that I have it, I don't think I could ever do without it. Oh, if it helps you justify the $$$, it takes really good pictures of the dogs


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I like my iphone...but I don't use an 1/8th of all it can do. We are mac centric so it kind makes sense for us. How much cheaper is the blackberry plan? that is the thing I like least about the iphone is the monthly cost. The cool think about the iphone keyboard is learns your mistakes... so it now recognizes that "misys" is Missy and changes it for me. sometimes it is bad when it wants to change Hav to Have...LOL.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann, I love love love my iphone. I don't have any experience with the blackberry, but my best friend made the switch from bb to iphone, and she said she wouldn't go back. I have a ton of apps, and while I don't use all of them on a regular basis, I often run down my battery playing games (like bejeweled and poker stacks). If you decide to go with the iphone, I highly recommend getting a good case. I got mine from http://www.vajacases.com, and I love it. I dropped my phone more times than I'd like to, and that case has kept it free from injury.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I love my I phone, love the camera and videos. The apps you can buy are great. It's a toy for sure. I downloaded books and use the ereader feature. It's a mini computer. Apple will fix problems. I've had few, however, my daughter has had to exchange the phone 3 times, battery issues, screen went blank and couldn't reboot. To charge and download apps you need to attach it to your computer. If you are comfortable with that it's a good phone for you. Also sprint has a wonderful phone with similar features and everything costs 99 a month inclusive.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH and I both have Mac laptops so it does seem to make sense. I'm leaning towards the iPhone.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ann, here's the case. You can have them personalized (check out my fleur de lis!). In hindsight, though, I wish I had gotten the black with the gold stripe because the gold really shows how the leather wears out.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Very nice Kim, a case would be a necessity!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> DH and I both have Mac laptops so it does seem to make sense. I'm leaning towards the iPhone.


MAC's are great!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The nice thing about the 3Gs iPhone is that you can take photos, send it immediately to wherever you want and post it on social media sites, etc. If you just use it for email, stick with BB...but if you access the web, go with iPhone.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have the iPhone 3G and so far I am very happy with it. I love the video feature that allowed me to take movies of the girls to Wales with me to watch when I was missing them. 

It did take a while for me to get use to but I am not very techie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry, I am a bit late with my recommendations. I liked the case too.. I have noticed a trend with these Havanese people, more and more of them are showing THREE Havanese family members!!! You too, so I know it must be contagious!! Smiles, FLynn


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

OOOOPSS, I meant to say Scooter's Family too, not you!!! Everyone will be wondering won't they??


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Just came home with two new iphones last night. DH switched from his blackberry and I switched from just a phone so I'm thrilled.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I love my iphone! If you want to surf the web, it's the only way to go!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I love my Palm Pre! But...I am a Sprint girl, so that was a definate factor. (They should be availble to other networks soon.) Just another option to confuse matters!
You are welcome! :evil:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I heard that the iphone will be able to be used with Verizon in the near future too...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

That is what they say! Flynn


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I got an iPhone and after 1 day went running back to the store and returned it. Why? Because I text a lot and do email alot, and that funky touch-screen keyboard was just not cutting it. I LOVE my Blackberry Bold


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I am totally not a techie, and don't understand this stuff, but needing a new phone, this is what I gather the situation is: I don't think Verizon will get iphone for at least another year or two. The 3G network is a different platform from the other networks and won't run iphone. They are starting to build another,more universal platform and then they could use the iphone. iphone won't build a whole other unit just to run on a platform that is already planned to be phased out. Also, skuttlebut is that Verizon and Apple aren't agreeing on the amount of control that Apple wants.

I live a ways north of Ann, and around here, Verizon gets the best coverage. I live in a very hilly / mountainous region and not alot of flat space, so it's all about the number of towers in my city. The first Droid Verizon phone will be released in the next month. There is a second brand droid that is supposed to be available in Feb for the Verizon network. Previews/Reviews have spoke pretty well of them both. I think I am going to try and wait till Feb and see what that one's like. I have a friend who is trying to talk me out of it since they will be first generation, but I need a phone now, and think I would rather risk a first gen Droid than get something else. I'm really not into all those apps and things either, but it sure would be convient to do all this stuff on it (my current phone is just a phone/camera)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're going to figure out the costs involved in both on Friday and then I guess I'll have to make a decision. I'm no good at this stuff, usually he chooses and just brings it home to me. Should have done that!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I used a treo for a couple of years as it was the only "smart" phone my company supported. A few years ago I was able to get a blackberry and absolutely loved it. Then the Iphone came along and I wanted one badly but, my company didn't support it (meaning I couldn't access company email). Cut to the chase, they now do and I got one a couple of weeks ago.

There's really no comparison. The Iphone has so much more to offer-better camera, gps, and so many applications. I got the "s" series which is extremely fast.

My only concern is coverage. I've used Sprint for years and had no issues with dropped calls, etc. As of now only AT&T provides the Iphone and coverage is spotty in some of the areas I travel. 

Price wise, I think you'll pay about the same for a Blackberry or Iphone.

Have you played with your husbands phone to see everything it can do? You're definately getting more for your dollar with the Iphone. My only complaint is getting used to typing. I've got tiny fingers but keep pressing the wrong keys. I'm told this just takes practice and soon I'll be doing 65 wps.

Will you use all the app's on the Iphone? Probably not. But you will LOVE the ones you do use : )


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Arlene, one day is just not enough to the get used to the keypad, though. I would say you should have given it at least a week. But if you're happy with the Blackberry, then just stick with it. 

I love my iPhone and would never switch... I rely on it more than anything, I swear. It's like a co-dependent relationship, LOL.

And as we're talking about Macs and I'm SO excited, I just got for Christmas (early) a brand new iMac... 27" monitor, 2 TB, 8GB processor with a Quad-core. I was worried about getting it as the older iMacs had problems with the brightness making it hard to see the true brightness of pictures in editing but they fixed that with the new model so now you can lower the brightness a lot more for photo editing. It's for my new photography business and it will arrive sometime next week! I can't wait!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

psvzum said:


> I used a treo for a couple of years as it was the only "smart" phone my company supported. A few years ago I was able to get a blackberry and absolutely loved it. Then the Iphone came along and I wanted one badly but, my company didn't support it (meaning I couldn't access company email). Cut to the chase, they now do and I got one a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> There's really no comparison. The Iphone has so much more to offer-better camera, gps, and so many applications. I got the "s" series which is extremely fast.
> 
> ...


I wish they made a stylus for that :wink:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My daughter got the Verizon Droid a few weeks ago - the first day it came out. She likes it but said she wouldn't have gotten one with that monthly fee if her company wasn't paying for it all!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

mintchip said:


> MAC's are great!


I second that! Once you go MAC you won't go back!!!! We have a MacBook, iMac and I have an iPhone 3G S. I LOVE LOVE LOVE my iphone


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Lina said:


> Arlene, one day is just not enough to the get used to the keypad, though. I would say you should have given it at least a week. But if you're happy with the Blackberry, then just stick with it.
> 
> I love my iPhone and would never switch... I rely on it more than anything, I swear. It's like a co-dependent relationship, LOL.
> 
> And as we're talking about Macs and I'm SO excited, I just got for Christmas (early) a brand new iMac... 27" monitor, 2 TB, 8GB processor with a Quad-core. I was worried about getting it as the older iMacs had problems with the brightness making it hard to see the true brightness of pictures in editing but they fixed that with the new model so now you can lower the brightness a lot more for photo editing. It's for my new photography business and it will arrive sometime next week! I can't wait!


]

I am codependent on my iphone and my Macbook! LOL
AWESOME early Christmas gift you got!!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I can only get Verizon coverage where I live. Several people at work have gotten Droids and love them, so I'm looking into them.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

they say BlackBerry is better for business applications.
iPhone more for consumer.
That's all I know, if it helps.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

LOL One day is all I needed... hee hee. I'm a computer programmer/ techie full time and just don't have the patience for a "fake keyboard" LOL. Plus Macs don't play well with our network in the office so I got a new Dell and all is working very well.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Ann - I have both! I was given a Sprint BB from work, and I use it extensively for email, calendaring etc. But a year ago I got an iPhone for personal use. I just had to have it. I am Mac at home, and I love my iPhone. You have good AT&T coverage in ATL so that shouldn't be a problem at all. I think the Apps and the interface on the iPhone are tops. 

Only Q is the contract rates. AT&T gets you on the messaging and texting. The Droid is the first of many phones on the Google Android platform. it is good. But the iPhone has all the apps NOW. important to me. 

The iPhone typing is more clumsey than BB. I can type entire documents on the BB, but my fingers are not as good on the touchscreen keys. You should try one out in the store.,


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

gelbergirl said:


> they say BlackBerry is better for business applications.
> iPhone more for consumer.
> That's all I know, if it helps.


:biggrin1: DH would definitely say I fit in the "consumer" category! LOL


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I do love my iphone.
Carole


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I went with Jim to go play with phones today... he may give up his old cell! He originally wanted an iphone but then didn't like not having a keyboard. He is pretty sure he is going to go with the new droid cause it has touch screen and pull out keyboard. The only thing that I didn't like about it, maybe it was the ones at the store? but navigating the touch screen. I am just so stuck on having the little ball!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> Okay I went with Jim to go play with phones today... he may give up his old cell! He originally wanted an iphone but then didn't like not having a keyboard. He is pretty sure he is going to go with the new droid cause it has touch screen and pull out keyboard. The only thing that I didn't like about it, maybe it was the ones at the store? but navigating the touch screen. I am just so stuck on having the little ball!


Oh, Amanda, I am not even sure I can comment on this!!!!!!! LOL. Sorry, have been decorating the tree and a few cocktails deep after I signed off work.

In my one moment of coherence - the Droid is going to rock and challenge the iPhone on many levels. Not sure how it will challenge the BB.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

My DH and I have have our iphones just a few days now and can't believe how much we can do on them. I never could figure out most of the stuff on my old phone and he had a blackberry that was really just for email and a few random internet searches. Now I have apps for everything I took video at Thanksgiving and emailed it right from the unit. I can use it all it's really amazing. It took me a little bit of time to get used to the touch pad and touch keypad but wow! Best thing I did next to getting a Mac last year.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Anne- you are naughty!!!

Does anyone know phones that can access outlook or exchange email? It looks like a lot of them charge $15 extra per month for that service.... eek!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I think they all charge for the data plan.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

My husband was gun-ho about the iphone until recently. We have Blackberry Pearl. I like it, but feel that the iphone is more my style... I LoVE Macbook that I got earlier this year. So I also wanted to get an iphone.

Recently Corey has been looking into the Google phone and comparing it to the Iphone. We even went to the Sprint store to look at it, and it's pretty neat. Have you looked at that one??


I still have a few months on my contract with VZW so the debate is still in the air.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I haven't looked at any others. I have T-Mobile and the kids are on that with me still. Gavin went to AT&T when he got his iPhone so we have to see what the costs are for changing over. Don't know if we want to do all of us or what. Such big decisions!!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Mac Maniacs here! We have five MacBook Pros and three iphones in the family. I have a blackberry myself only because ATT has such terrible service in my area. I love my blackberry but just as soon as ATT gets it's service problems worked out or another provider has the iphone, I will have one ASAP.


----------

